# Medical request and PCC from NDVO



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

*please see below my timeline*

request for Medical request and PCC - 20-march-2015
medicals done 15-apr-2015 

please can you advice ,how many days will it take to update ECAS as" medicals received" as till date there is no update 

please can moderators advice , what are the other checks that CHC undertakes at this point and how do we get a update from CHC ( my VO is newdelhi)


----------



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

*medical request and pcc*



sam.quick.id said:


> *please see below my timeline*
> 
> request for Medical request and PCC - 20-march-2015
> medicals done 15-apr-2015
> ...




please can moderators or people familier with this situation kindly provide their input as I need to tak a call on my travel


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You expect an instant reply? Be patient.


----------



## sam.quick.id (Mar 8, 2015)

thanks for your response !
I am patient ,but as I said the situation is such that I needed input urgently


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Perhaps you should first decided which country you actually want to move to. Then ask the relevant questions in that country only.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

sam.quick.id said:


> thanks for your response !
> I am patient, but as I said the situation is such that I needed input urgently


Your first post was at 06:00 a.m. in Toronto (the eastern side of Canada) or 03:00 a.m. in Vancouver (the western end of Canada).

Your second post was at 07:26 a.m. in Toronto/04:46 a.m. in Vancouver.

Most people in Canada are either still asleep (Vancouver) or just waking up to get ready for their day (Toronto), so its highly _unlikely_ that anyone would have been up at that time to be online, let alone reading this forum.

It's now 14:08 p.m. in Toronto, so hopefully someone who can answer your question will be along shortly.


----------

